# The great toilet seat debate



## LowBat (May 25, 2006)

I thought I'd start this topic and get some opinions.

We men have been told for years, sometimes rather tersely, that we are to put the toilet seat down before we leave the bathroom. What no woman has ever been able to explain to me is why they think this is proper. To me this sounds as ridiculous as a man getting upset because he found the seat down.

It seems that women pass this tradition on to their daughters, but never explain to them why they should insist, only that men are rude if they don't set it down for them. I've read a comment several years ago that women don't want to touch the seat. That answer makes no sense as much more contact is involved once the seat is down. Anyone have an opinion or explanation of this baffling mindset?


----------



## coldsolderjoint (May 25, 2006)

women rule the world... 

my dad passed that down to me without explaination


----------



## HonorKnight (May 25, 2006)

I don't know for sure, but women get especially mad if they go to the bathroom in the middle of the night (it's dark and turning on the light hurts your eyes) and they sit down and "fall in'' the toilet. Face it, if you are in a hurry and need to sit down, you might not see that the seat is up. Yuck.
I got a very strong lecture when I was a kid about that one. From my mother. After she had "fallen in".


----------



## glockboy (May 25, 2006)

coldsolderjoint said:


> women rule the world...


----------



## abvidledUK (May 25, 2006)

I'm sure that they'd rather put the seat up afterwards, and not sit on a wet seat.

That way they'd always expect it up.

My first wife complained, she's gone.

Present wife says these women "should get a life"

More important things to worry about.

As it is, I have PIR battery lights in each toilet anyway, helps with aiming.

(No, I don't aim at the light !!)


----------



## whiskypapa3 (May 25, 2006)

At one of the "&*&^&*" Military outposts I visited regularly (deep in the Amazon basin) the Officer's latrine featured a Porcelain Throne. Just the Throne. No seat up/down problem. No seat. No lid. No tank.
To flush, dip a bucket into a 55 gal drum of rain water and dump into Throne. Effluent went outside and ran down the hill toward the enlisted quarters. (Yes, all armies are the same).

Another proud possesion was a pressure cook pot, just the thing to tenderize that Sunday dinner of armidillo stew.


----------



## BIGIRON (May 25, 2006)

Older Army guys will remember the "P... Tubes" a 4" drain pipe stuck into the ground at a 45 degree angle (I'm sure it went into a drain field of gravel or something -- I never checked). Was not surrounded by a privacy fence. This was not the co-ed Army.


----------



## Zigzago (May 25, 2006)

I got one of those pass-along emails once that had a list of men's rules for women. My favorite one:

"You're a big girl now; put the seat down yourself."


----------



## Mednanu (May 25, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> Present wife says these women "should get a life"



Definitely a well-adjusted gal !...at least on this point.


----------



## greenlight (May 25, 2006)

I had a roomie who would get up in the middle of the night and straggle to the bathroom without turning any lights on, then complain about 'falling' into the toilet with the lid up, as if it was our fault (the guys). I'm pretty sure she figured how to stop falling into the toilet.

Not all women are going to like this one:


----------



## Coop (May 25, 2006)

Just face it, we want it up, they want it down... There is no winning this argument. My advice, be a good boy and put it down when you're done. Saves you from a lot of nagging...

All ladies turn away now please...

And then there is the possibility of using this toiletseat-down-obsession. Always put the seat down until she is used to it. When you need her to do something (works best with returning issues) start forgetting to put the seat down. Slowly build up the number of times you "forget" to put it down. After a while she will start nagging again, at this moment tell her that you will pay extra attention to the toiletseats position if she will .... whatever you want her to do...


----------



## LifeNRA (May 25, 2006)

If I ever had the chance to build a new house the first thing I would have put in my bathroom would be a urinal. A self flushing one would be nice. I have always wondered why people (men at least) do not have them in their homes.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 25, 2006)

Keep the seat *AND* the lid down. It's bad enough when you go over to someone's house and their dog plants a big, sloppy, wet kiss on you...just keep the seat *AND* the lid down, _please!_


----------



## KevinL (May 25, 2006)

LifeNRA said:


> If I ever had the chance to build a new house the first thing I would have put in my bathroom would be a urinal. A self flushing one would be nice. I have always wondered why people (men at least) do not have them in their homes.



Ahh, EXACTLY!!!!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2006)

Since I always sit down to go (both #1 and #2), I keep the seat down all the time and nobody is bothered by it.
And when I move to my new place in a couple of days, I'll have my own bathroom, and the seat will always be down.


----------



## Arkayne (May 25, 2006)

LifeNRA said:


> If I ever had the chance to build a new house the first thing I would have put in my bathroom would be a urinal. A self flushing one would be nice. I have always wondered why people (men at least) do not have them in their homes.




My thoughts exactly! My parents had 5 boys and now that we're having our own boys (go go genetics) a self flushing urinal would be the best appliance in the house!


----------



## bwaites (May 25, 2006)

There is an easier solution!

Continually urinate on the seat, but apologize profusely when she complains. Soon she'll learn to lift it when she finishes, and put it back down when she needs it!

No, I don't have the guts to try it, but a friend swears it works!

Bill


----------



## LowBat (May 25, 2006)

Some interesting opinions so far. I wonder if the women who object because they didn't bother to turn on the lights, also complain if they find the seat up during daylight hours.

To add another angle; when I was a child I was told by my mother to always put the lid down because we had kittens in the house that could fall in. Later when they became full grown cats it was to keep them from drinking out of the bowl. This all made sense and I always kept the lid down for the sake of the pets as this was blue chemical water. Years later with no pets around I decided it was time to "reprogram" myself as there was no need to continue the practice. This eventually led me to the debate about why men are supposed to put the seat down. Like I said, no woman has yet to come up with a logical reason why. To avoid confrontation I simply put down the seat, and lid down too, which seems to quell the potty princesses I encounter.

I do have a theory of why women get into this mindset: Those women who grew up sharing the bathroom with a brother(s) don't care one way or another as they have learned how to adapt to any seat position at an early age. The women who have grown up with their own bathroom, or only had a sister(s) to share it with, are accustomed to always finding the seat set for them. I grew up sharing the bathroom with one sister and she never became a potty princess. She never once complained about the seat, and I never complained about the nylons hanging from the shower rod or everything being covered in a fine layer of body powder. She did have, and still does, this odd habit of letting the seat drop which results in a rather loud slamming sound that can be heard throughout whatever house she is in; which leads me to believe this is all learned behavior which carries over into adulthood.


----------



## jhereg (May 25, 2006)

I work on the theory that like happiness we are all responsible for the state of our own toilet seats. I put the seat back down when I remember, but I'm absent minded & forget on occasion. IMO the best compromise is to leave the seat & cover down, but the women who complain about this are not interested in this compromise. They want convenience & control.

Edited to add: There's a worse type. The ones that want a guy to sit down to go. I'd trade her in before I'd agree to that kind of manipulation & control.


----------



## Sigman (May 25, 2006)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Keep the seat *AND* the lid down. It's bad enough when you go over to someone's house and their dog plants a big, sloppy, wet kiss on you...just keep the seat *AND* the lid down, _please!_


I agree totally with Sub - it's a matter of housekeeping. 

Do you leave your kitchen cupboards or drawers open?


----------



## PEU (May 25, 2006)

HonorKnight said:


> I don't know for sure, but women get especially mad if they go to the bathroom in the middle of the night (it's dark and turning on the light hurts your eyes) and they sit down and "fall in'' the toilet. Face it, if you are in a hurry and need to sit down, you might not see that the seat is up. Yuck.
> I got a very strong lecture when I was a kid about that one. From my mother. After she had "fallen in".



I solved the light problem the flashaholic way, using clear candlemaking gel, I mixed it with green glowpowder, since this stuff is self adhesive, I put 3 of them 2 inches diameter each in the bathroom mirror, just below the mirror light. 

The glow from the last time the light went on lasts for the whole night, and with the eye calibrated for lowlight you can clearly find everything in the bathroom (white tiled).

And at our home if I go to the bathroom I leave the table up, and wifey do the oposite, she used to argue about this... but not anymore :nana:


Pablo


----------



## LowBat (May 25, 2006)

Sigman said:


> I agree totally with Sub - it's a matter of housekeeping.
> 
> Do you leave your kitchen cupboards or drawers open?


Hmmm.... do you also close all the bedroom doors in the house too?

Years ago I used to close the air vents in whatever car I got assigned until I got a comment from someone on dayshift. When I thought about why I was subconsciously doing this I remembered seeing a horror movie as a child about bees coming through the air vents. Funny the things we retain.


----------



## BIGIRON (May 25, 2006)

Reminds me of the story......

Two guys. "Hey, JimmyBob, heard you got divorced".
"Yup. Turriblest housekeeper I ever saw."
"Huh. Whaddya mean?".
"Ahd come home from work. Sink be full of dirty dishes. Ahd have to go all the way to the bafroom to pee."

I can tell redneck jokes cause I are one.


----------



## LowWorm (May 25, 2006)

Sub_Umbra said:


> Keep the seat *AND* the lid down. It's bad enough when you go over to someone's house and their dog plants a big, sloppy, wet kiss on you...just keep the seat *AND* the lid down, _please!_



Second vote for Sub_Umbra.

Might be a little more work when you get there, but hard work is what turns boys into men, right?


----------



## greenlight (May 25, 2006)

Sigman said:


> I agree totally with Sub - it's a matter of housekeeping.
> 
> Do you leave your kitchen cupboards or drawers open?



Yes.


----------



## Sigman (May 25, 2006)




----------



## Sub_Umbra (May 25, 2006)

In spite of my first post, my primary concern with keeping the toilet closed is parasites from pets. IIRC 60% of households in the States have pets. I remember a few years ago there were ads on TV (where else?) for a kit that would enable you to teach your cat to use the toilet -- YOUR toilet. I don't think I have a germ or parasite phobia -- but that's the dumbest thing I've ever heard. I'm a high-mileage unit and the *last thing* I need to do is share a toilet with a cat.

Don't get me wrong. I love my cat. If anything were to happen to him I'd be crushed. Seriously crushed. But we're not going to share the potty. It's sort of the same with dogs. They've got they're own parasites to share...and I'm not up to it.

I've been told by a vet that you really can't blame a dog for drinking out of a toilet -- it gets flushed so much that it can't help but be fresher than his water bowl no matter how many times you change it.

So we keep the seat and the lid down. As much of a hassle and an expense it is to treat the cat's parasites that will inevitably crop up, at least we may just treat him -- and not all three of us.





Sorry, couldn't help myself. That's Mr. Stinky II in the beam of a ~495nm Lux III modded 3xC M/\G made by IsaacHayes. The cat crawled into the beam on his own well into a runtime test. *What a ham.*


----------



## BF Hammer (May 25, 2006)

I think the environment in which women lived in during the years prior to living with a S-O will condition their attitude on this issue. If the woman in question grew up sharing a bathroom with many brothers, and didn't spend a long period of time living alone or with other women only, then I have found that the toilet seat up/down issue is not such a big deal, she is conditioned to check first (just like a man does before dropping a duece).

If she is used to only sharing a bathroom with other women, or maybe only grew up with just one brother in the household, then she always was under ladie's rules and never developed the habit of checking.

My opinion: men always check first, why can't women learn this?

A related story: Many years ago when I was a boy living at home, my oldest sister and my mother bought a matching set of "cozies" for the toilet seat cover, tank cover, and tank. The cozies where so plush that the seat could not be stood up and stay, it always fell immediately. I did the aforementioned trick of just urinating through the hole in the seat and let the chips fall where they may. The cozies disappeared after a couple of months.


----------



## LowBat (May 25, 2006)

The theory that it's learned behavior is my conclusion too. 

We also had, and also for a very short time, the carpeted seat covers that would never quite balance. I remember having to hold the stupid thing up so they wouldn't fall at the wrong moment. No way did a guy invent those ridiculous things.


----------



## Sigman (May 25, 2006)

BF Hammer said:


> ..."cozies" for the toilet seat cover, tank cover, and tank...


Yep, my mother tried that...I'll probably get rocks thrown my way for saying this, "Who else but a woman would think of such a thing as those 'cute cozies'" LOL! 

Seems those "cozies" are just germ sponges/petri dishes anyways! At least one can wipe off a bare toilet seat...enough said!

I just want to get my business over and done with...don't need to be lolly-gagging around feeling all "too comfortable" and such...ABSOLUTELY enough said! Didn't I say that once already? 

The "things" that come up on the CPF!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 25, 2006)

This discussion reminds me of last Sunday's Opus strip...


----------



## LowBat (May 25, 2006)

PhotonWrangler said:


> This discussion reminds me of last Sunday's Opus strip...


Hard to read the small print, but I managed to enlarge it. For a minute there I thought it was going to be on which way the roll of paper is supposed to go.


----------



## flashfan (May 25, 2006)

"Interesting" topic. We should all learn to close both the seat and the lid. I heard that whenever you flush the toilet, minute specks of water/germs are sprayed into the air--into your bathroom, onto your clothes, etc. So, the "experts" say you should always close the seat and lid BEFORE flushing. And I would leave it closed...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The great toliet seat debate*

Our commode does not even have a lid, so I guess everything becomes contaminated every time somebody flushes it. 

I go by the old saying "If it's mellow let it yellow; if it's brown flush it down".
I only flush after #2, or when the bowl is too full of toliet paper whether I go #2 or not.


----------



## Jumpmaster (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The great toliet seat debate*



The_LED_Museum said:


> I only flush after #2, or when the bowl is too full of toliet paper whether I go #2 or not.



TMI!!!!! 

JM-99


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 25, 2006)

*Re: The great toliet seat debate*

Seat AND Lid! I detest hearing a dog slurping from the toilet!!!


----------



## greg_in_canada (May 26, 2006)

flashfan said:


> "Interesting" topic. We should all learn to close both the seat and the lid. I heard that whenever you flush the toilet, minute specks of water/germs are sprayed into the air--into your bathroom, onto your clothes, etc. So, the "experts" say you should always close the seat and lid BEFORE flushing. And I would leave it closed...


 
It's true. If you ever sat on a toilet while flushing it you can feel lots of little drops hitting you. So if you flush with the lid open they hit the walls or floor.

I grew up in a house where we always closed the lid. The toilet had one of those two-pole cabinets over it and you didn't want to drop things in the toilet. So I've never had a fight with my wife over what the proper position for the seat and lid is.

Greg


----------



## Trashman (May 26, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> As it is, I have PIR battery lights in each toilet anyway, helps with aiming.
> 
> (No, I don't aim at the light !!)




This just gave me a fun idea... How about a target that is projected onto the bottom of the bowl? Fun, right? (chuckling a bit)

If I can remember, I put it back down, but if I don't, oh well. One thing I do always do, however, is wipe the rim of the bowl if I dribble on it, which, for some unexplainable reason, happens quite often. 

Child - "Mom, I want to lick the bowl.."
Mother - "Shut up and flush the toilet!"

Just something I remember reading in a joke book when I was a kid...


Edit: 
Jumpmaster, what's TMI?


----------



## Sigman (May 26, 2006)

Explanation for Trashman:
TooMuchInformation!!!!!
Question for self: "Why am I still reading this thread?"


----------



## CroMAGnet (May 26, 2006)

This happened to my ex girlfriend one time. It was funny but she didn't appreciate it LOL


----------



## LowBat (May 26, 2006)

Trashman said:


> This just gave me a fun idea... How about a target that is projected onto the bottom of the bowl? Fun, right? (chuckling a bit)


I've seen such a device in a novelty catalog years ago. It had a red and green light and would project a different color target depending on the seat position. I couldn't find it online, but I did come across this patent.


----------



## idleprocess (May 26, 2006)

As someone else mentioned - an open toilet is an invitation for all sorts of things ... it catches every possible falling object as if it has its own signifigant gravitational field and it's a self-refreshing fountain that dogs (and cats!) find irresistable.

As for the "female aesthetic" - they never make the previous arguments ... it seems to be an issue of self-convenience and disgust (envy?) at the convenience of male urination - or something like that.

Women might find this disgusting (or fail to understand), but I've seen urinal mats with dartboard-like target patterns punched into them. I've also heard of urinal manufacturers printing what looks like a housefly on the porcelain within the bowl... it allegedly encourages otherwise sloppy/careless men to urinate with greater, uh, accuracy.


----------



## eebowler (May 26, 2006)

Men are supposed to be 'gentlemen'. We are supposed to bend our ways to make it easier for women. We are expected to be the gentleman and put the seat down every time we use the toilet so that our women wouldn't have to touch the dirty toilet seat.

I would be surprised if the average youth today 'complains' as much as the average adult.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 26, 2006)

*Re: The great toliet seat debate*



Trashman said:


> This just gave me a fun idea... How about a target that is projected onto the bottom of the bowl? Fun, right? (chuckling a bit)


Such a product already exists: The LavNav Toliet Nightlight


----------



## LowBat (May 26, 2006)

eebowler said:


> We are expected to be the gentleman and put the seat down every time we use the toilet so that our women wouldn't have to touch the dirty toilet seat.


Yes I've heard the theory about women not wanting to touch the dirty toilet seat. The flaw is this logic is what do women do once the seat is down?

I've also noticed the women that tend to complain about the seat position the most are usually the ones who don't bother to put the lid down. I can appreciate those here on this thread that ask for the lid down as this makes sense for several reasons. I would not however cater to a lazy woman who just wants the seat down and the lid up.

LED Museum: Good find on that seat light!


----------



## Trashman (May 26, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Yes I've heard the theory about women not wanting to touch the dirty toilet seat. The flaw is this logic is what do women do once the seat is down?




A female coworker of mine complained that I left the seat up. I asked her what the big deal of putting it down was and she did say that she didn't want to touch the seat. I asked her, "well, what if the lid is down?" She said, "that's different." I said, "Ok, so just pull on the lid in order to knock the seat down." Amazingly, that made perfect sense to her. I also suggested she could use a little TP to avoid actually touching the seat. 

Ledmuseum, that light doesn't seem to project a target, but only lights the way. I was thinking more along the line of a bullseye or maybe even some bad guys on the bottom of the bowl. That way we can play shoot 'em up whenever we've got to go. I guess since you're always sitting, those games might not be any fun for you. I supposed, though, if you had a little camera rigged up and there were some battle ships projected onto the bottom of the bowl, you could play "bombs away!"


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 26, 2006)

I dropped my pager in the toilet once. Fortunately there was only fresh water in it at the time. Now THERE'S a reason for putting the lid down! :laughing:


----------



## Sigman (May 26, 2006)

I dropped my wallet in a toilet once!  

(yes fresh water - but still it's just a petri dish of "stuff"! I don't even want to think about it!)


----------



## tvodrd (May 26, 2006)

I live alone and leave mine in its last-used position. :green: I have a large fluorescent red, modded funnel in a small alcove(?) in the garage referred to as the pissaroo for the last 10 years. It has a Jane Fonda urinal target. 

Larry


----------



## LowWorm (May 26, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> ... :green: I have a large fluorescent red, modded funnel in a small alcove(?) in the garage referred to as the pissaroo for the last 10 years. It has a Jane Fonda urinal target.
> 
> Larry



:lolsign: I need to get Mr. LowWorm one of those targets for Father's Day...


----------



## cyberhobo (May 26, 2006)

Ahh, they're trying to engage you in their potty rituals. That's all.



LowBat said:


> I thought I'd start this topic and get some opinions.
> 
> 
> We men have been told for years, sometimes rather tersely, that we are to put the toilet seat down before we leave the bathroom. What no woman has ever been able to explain to me is why they think this is proper. To me this sounds as ridiculous as a man getting upset because he found the seat down.
> ...


----------



## Sigman (May 27, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> ...It has a Jane Fonda urinal target...


Oh yeah! I can forgive - but I don't forget! But with her, I can't even forgive! 

Sorry to get a little OT on this, but everytime the "compassionate" side of me starts thinking that I could forgive her...I think of the results of her past actions and the forgiveness never comes. Don't get me started!

I like the idea of that target! :thumbsup:


----------



## SheDevil (May 27, 2006)

All I ask is if you find it down put it back down after you use it.


----------



## LowBat (May 27, 2006)

SheDevil said:


> All I ask is if you find it down put it back down after you use it.


Does that mean if you find it up you'll put it back up after you're finished?


----------



## idleprocess (May 27, 2006)

tvodrd said:


> I live alone and leave mine in its last-used position. :green: I have a large fluorescent red, modded funnel in a small alcove(?) in the garage referred to as the pissaroo for the last 10 years. It has a Jane Fonda urinal target.
> 
> Larry



Google images comes in handy time after time.


----------



## Big Bob (May 27, 2006)

LowBat said:


> Yes I've heard the theory about women not wanting to touch the dirty toilet seat. The flaw is this logic is what do women do once the seat is down?........


I have been told that some actually pretend that they are a hovercraft :lolsign:


----------



## SheDevil (May 27, 2006)

If I visti a male friends house and the seat is up, I put it down and then return it to where it was. I have "hovered" over many nasty toliet seats in womens public bathrooms.


----------



## greenlight (May 27, 2006)

I've never heard of anybody getting sick from using a toothbrush that was stored open near a toilet. In fact, some bathrooms get a lot of use (roommates) and the toothbrushes are out in the open. If it was risky, people wouldn't leave their toothbrushes out.

Maybe if the toilet seats came with warning/instruction stickers we'd know how to use them correctly.


----------



## gadget_lover (May 27, 2006)

I agree with most. I always check first, so shouldn't everyone?

I tend to close the cover before flushing. It makes it quieter and less misting. I did this at my mom's house and she called the next day. She'd rushed in in the middle of the night. The furry lid cover felt enough like the seat that she didn't realize it till it was too late.

So for a while I had several sets of rules... Leave the seat up on my house, so the little kids would not pee on the seat. Leave the seat and cover down elsewhere, but only the seat at my mom's.

BTW, She took the furry off.

Daniel


----------



## Wingerr (May 27, 2006)

LowBat said:


> I couldn't find it online, but I did come across this patent.





> Target devices are also known, where an aiming "target" is provided within the toilet bowl. These targets are provided either for the amusement of male users or for training purposes for young boys--the provision of a target creating an incentive to use the toilet while standing and also acting as a teaching means to improve aim.



Then all you'd need to complete it would be to implement tracers in the dark, to safeguard against errant streams or multidirectional emission.. :candle: UV lighting and a diet of fluorescent foodstuffs, mebbe-


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 27, 2006)

SheDevil said:


> If I visti a male friends house and the seat is up, I put it down and then return it to where it was. I have "hovered" over many nasty toliet seats in womens public bathrooms.


 
This is a chicken-and-egg situation. The reason that some seats are nasty is because other visitors prior to you were hovering also. If women got out of the habit of hovering, the problem would resolve by itself.


----------



## SheDevil (May 27, 2006)

Unfortunatly we (women) just arent equiped to point and aim. LOL


----------



## Coop (May 27, 2006)

SheDevil said:


> Unfortunatly we (women) just arent equiped to point and aim. LOL




Sure you are, it just puts you in a slightly awkward position... :laughing:


----------



## Trashman (May 27, 2006)

gadget_lover said:


> I tend to close the cover before flushing. It makes it quieter and less misting. I did this at my mom's house and she called the next day. She'd rushed in in the middle of the night. The furry lid cover felt enough like the seat that she didn't realize it till it was too late.




That's pretty funny. I know I've urinated on the furry lid cover several times in the past (it's always up, and I don't turn the lights on to "go" in the middle of the night). It goes straight to the wash, BTW. Something similar, I once sleep-walked into the bathroom and lifted the lid of the hamper, thinking it was the toilet, and "went." I didn't realize what I had done until I was all finished.


About the post where the poster says he's heard that some women pretend they're a hovercraft while going.... lol, that's cracking me up each time I read it because I'm actually picturing the women making hovercraft noises.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 27, 2006)

The "hovering" issue is a significant one. A wet toilet seat can be a means of disease transmission. Not for AIDS, but certainly for things like hepatitis. There needs to be a better means of dealing with this. I did see a little dispenser of disinfectant once in a restroom stall; the idea is you dab a little bit of this stuff on a bit of toilet paper and wipe the seat with it, thus disinfecting it. This is a really cool idea and would solve the messy seat issue for either gender.


----------



## abvidledUK (May 27, 2006)

WDW Florida.

Above every toilet seat is a container full of disposable paper seat covers.

At every attraction site.


----------



## LowBat (May 28, 2006)

abvidledUK said:


> WDW Florida.
> 
> Above every toilet seat is a container full of disposable paper seat covers.
> 
> At every attraction site.


Most public restrooms (Loo's) have those covers. You can even buy a small travel pack of them at Rite-Aid (similar to a "Boots" store).


----------



## greenlight (May 28, 2006)

'Nuff Said!!


----------



## picard (May 28, 2006)

where did you ever get the glow in the dark toilet seat??  I like it.


----------



## LowBat (May 28, 2006)

picard said:


> where did you ever get the glow in the dark toilet seat??  I like it.


Nothing on eBay, but I did find it here (PG-13 warning if you scroll down), and cheaper here.


----------



## panflute (May 28, 2006)

Nice glow uin the dark seat...but I have to say the best seat I ever had was the Home Depot pneumatic seat that softly floats down....no more slamming noises from the bathroom! It saves me from bending over at least a few times a day X 365 adds up to a lot of bending! (or slamming as it were....)


----------



## TedTheLed (May 28, 2006)

at last a chance to brag about my crapper

not only a pnuematic seat closer, but a button on the remote control just for her!
















hey nothing is easy..but I bet my butt is cleaner than yours! :thumbsup: :goodjob:


----------



## PhotonWrangler (May 28, 2006)

TedTheLed said:


> hey nothing is easy..but I bet my butt is cleaner than yours! :thumbsup: :goodjob:


 
You don't need to prove that to us, of course!  :laughing:


----------



## Cliffnopus (May 28, 2006)

Is that a Toyo, Ted ?? Did you get the seat warmer option ?

Cliff


----------



## Trashman (May 29, 2006)

I'm dying to hear more about the cyber crapper. My boss reads these korean fashion magazines and there are ads in there for these electronic toilets. It actually looks like it's supposed to clean your butt for you with the washing functions and stuff. What's up with all that, exactly? Do you wipe first and the sit back down for the wash and dry?

What exactly are those massage jets massaging?


----------



## TedTheLed (May 29, 2006)

:lolsign: wow whoda thunk my throne would create such a stir, so to speak?

but I can understand, after all this is one part of life that hasn't changed much since us homos got sapiened... until; the Toto!

To answer your questions; the seat warmer feature comes with the Toto 'Jasmine' model, but I turned it off. The hot seat is programmable so it need not be on all night, but warms up based on a schedule you can enter to save electricity.. good if your a regular sort and live in a cold climate, I hear it is a great feature for those of us with cold seats, but not necessary here in S. CA..

I use the squirter to cleanse my butt first, then follow up with paper.
After using it for a couple years, I don't know how I would deal with having to 'go' without it..so far, that hasn't been necessary, thank heffens...

I did try a portable hand held unit, (yup, you load it with water and batteries and you're ready for anything) but it broke..

The only maintenance the Jasmine has needed was to have the spray holes in the 'wand' poked clear of a mineral deposit with a thumbtack..

btw it can be adjusted from the remote panel for several levels of pressure, water temperature, wand positioning, warm air blower dryer - also temp. selectable (I don't use that feature either) It also has an odor eliminator that runs for a minute after you get up.. is that civilized, or what?

my brother uses it every time he visits, no matter what time of day. sometimes twice. I swear he must be holding it in till he gets here.. 

I'm considering getting a coin-deposit lock for the door...

any more questions?


----------



## Trashman (May 29, 2006)

Yeah, what gets massaged with the massage features? Also, you say you wash before wiping. I've imagined using one of these before, but when I imaginarily use it, it makes more of a mess than it cleans. Doesn't the water just hose the mess off to the sides of one's cheeks? It seems it would make the final wipe and dry a lot more work if you had to wipe the whole of the buttocks. Does it use a high pressure wash? Does it spray in the same place or does the stream move around?


----------



## jayflash (May 29, 2006)

Like Sub Umbra, I keep the lid down - why mist your environment? Flashlights, toothbrushes, paste, floss containers and other stuff that could plug up the pipes can't get into the bowl with the lid down.

The only DOWNside to immediately closing the cover is missing that occassional "floater".


----------



## nethiker (May 29, 2006)

panflute said:


> ...but I have to say the best seat I ever had was the Home Depot pneumatic seat that softly floats down....*no more slamming noises from the bathroom!*



I have to disagree. 

I also have the same seat at home and we think it's the greatest. The problem is however that I now slam every other toilet seat.


----------



## TedTheLed (May 29, 2006)

Trashman said:


> Yeah, what gets massaged with the massage features?[*1] Also, you say you wash before wiping. I've imagined using one of these before, but when I imaginarily use it, it makes more of a mess than it cleans.[2] Doesn't the water just hose the mess off to the sides of one's cheeks?[3] It seems it would make the final wipe and dry a lot more work if you had to wipe the whole of the buttocks.[4] Does it use a high pressure wash?[5] Does it spray in the same place or does the stream move around?[6]


 [brackets by TTL)

[*1] I hope you aren't too disappointed to hear that the "massage" is mostly poetry, you are touched by only water.
[2] Isn't imagination a wonderful thing? Maybe Toto could modify a unit for you to be especially sloppy. Maybe an association of Toto with Fox Pepper Spray spatter technology would have an effect more in line with your dreams..?
[3] well yes, of course, that's when the 38 strategically aimed rim jets placed all around the inside of the seat go into action!
[4] and you should see my buttocks! it's a wonder the county doesn't charge me real estate tax on them. As it is it takes several rolls of Brawny to complete the job.
[5] yes..but I was able to plumb in from outside the same pressure washer I use on the car, so that's a savings. Also included are side grab bars to help you remain seated during the 'pressure wash' phase.
[6] it really moves, in fact the massage spray wand is detachable and can be removed from the toilet to do jobs around the house like washing dishes, windows, watering the plants, and filling the dog bowl...


:lolsign: glad to help. pm me if you need clarification on any of the points.


----------



## Solscud007 (Dec 30, 2010)

*Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

Ok is it just me but the whole issue of leaving the toilet seat up is a rather stupid issue?



Granted it is nice for guys to put the seat back down when they are done with No. 1 but that is not what Im talking about.



Some women get vehemently upset that you dont put the seat back down. 



Cant I get equally mad that they dont leave the seat back up when they are done?



I have heard excuses that they assume the seat is down, like say late at night, and fall into the toilet. 



Well guess what? Whose fault is that? yours. I'll admit I have done the same thing not checked the toilet in the dark and sat down to a seat up position.



I say, if its your *** then check the seat for yourself and move it accordingly. Stop assuming the world revolves around your needs.



Unless you are disabled.


----------



## guiri (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

I agree. I don't see the problem.

Worked with four women in an office once and two new ones started whining about the seat after a few months. I told them it ain't gonna happen. Idiots! What the hell is so hard. Hell, easier to put down than lift it if you think about it.


Veiled profanity removed. 
Norm


----------



## Imon (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

Lol, this thread is destined to head ... into the toilet if you know what I mean.

This has only been an issue a few times with me and of course the (explicit) instruction was "Why can't _*you*_ sit down whenever you go to the restroom?"
To which my response was "Because it's easier to remain standing."
Anyways ... I don't think there's not going to be a consensus on this issue and both sides seem to have legitimate complaints but since, I assume, CPF is mostly men you'll only hear one side.


----------



## LukeA (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

I have a self-closing toilet seat. You just tip it to start it falling and it closes slowly. It's pretty cool.


----------



## pnwoutdoors (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*



Solscud007 said:


> Ok is it just me but the whole issue of leaving the toilet seat up is a rather stupid issue?



A seat down is nice because it helps avoid one seeing splattered remnants, helps one avoid a cold sit-down surprise, and helps reduce micro-spray when flushing. If for none other than simple sanitary reasons, it makes sense. In this sense, everyone benefits when it's down. One perspective.


----------



## guiri (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*



Imon said:


> Lol, this thread is destined to head ... into the toilet if you know what I mean.




Hehehe

In any case, although being a man, I thought I was being impartial. DYI! I don't see the problem..?


----------



## Flying Turtle (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

After many years of marriage I'm now thoroughly trained to lower the seat. When I visit a bachelor friend he has to remind me to not do it.

Geoff


----------



## guiri (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

Screw'em if they can't put a damn seat down. ANARCHY! :devil:


----------



## bapski (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

like the OP, id been asked why i dont put the seat back down. i just ask them back why would i? do you put the seat back up for me?

@flying turtle, my case is opposite from yours. my wife has been trained with us 3 boys in the house that she makes sure to look and check that the seat is down before she sits in the middle of the night..


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

Putting it down is such a small way to make the lady in your life happy.


----------



## guiri (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

Besides the point Monocrom, I don't think they should even DEMAND it like most women do. They expect it like it's their RIGHT...

It's not that it's hard, they shouldn't even ask it because you don't ask them to do it.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

A few years ago I got fed up with the seat being left down by women (Mrs. DM51 + 3 daughters :green so I fitted it with one of those spring-closure things they use to close doors. That way the seat stayed up until someone pushed it down and sat on it to keep it there, which seemed to me a good solution. 

I adjusted the spring tension so it was not set too strong, or it might have flown up at an inconvenient moment, catapulting Mrs. DM51 into the air, although I was quite tempted lol. 

Despite my considerate behavior in this, you would not believe the yelling and ranting  that went on when they found out what I had done. After a while I could take no more and reluctantly agreed to dismantle it. 

A lot of fun can be had with a roll of clingfilm. When stretched tight across the seat, clingfilm is almost invisible, but they immediately notice something peculiar when they sit down and there's usually a shriek of outrage.


----------



## guiri (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

You are evil but I LIKE IT! :devil:


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*



DM51 said:


> A lot of fun can be had with a roll of clingfilm. When stretched tight across the seat, clingfilm is almost invisible, but they immediately notice something peculiar when they sit down and there's usually a shriek of outrage.


 
Now I see why you're favorite color is red. :devil:


----------



## BriteIdea (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

I only have one thing to say about this debate and it's not wheather or not it's for or against the women.
Any time you flush there's always bacteria floating. If the seat is up when you flush that airborne bacteria can migrate throughout the bathroom. Your primary concern is your toothbrushes. For that reason alone, the seat is lowered prior to any flush and is left there. We've done this for years and there's no argument in our house bceause everyone knows the seat is down during and after a flush. It's all as simple as that.


----------



## guiri (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*

There is also such a thing as being overly protective about bacteria. In europe, our houses are spotless (well, in Sweden at least) and we normally have one or two cleaning products for counters, toilets and so on and no one's worried about disinfecting everything including shopping carts and frankly, I think we're healthier. A little bacteria is GOOD for you. Makes you used to things. Kinda like a vaccine.

Now, I'm not saying you should lick the inside of the pooper, but you get my point..


----------



## BriteIdea (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Toilet Seat down, up or just DIY?*



guiri said:


> Now, *I'm not saying you should lick the inside of the pooper*, but you get my point..


ewwww. 

Funny though. Nice to see some humor


----------



## guiri (Mar 29, 2011)

There's humor in everything


----------



## copperfox (Mar 29, 2011)

The goal of the great toilet seat debate must be to decide what set of actions for a given household will result in the least amount of effort expended as a whole.


First, lets assume that 1 out of every 4 trips to the toilet for a man is a #2. Thus the seat is needed down for 1/4 trips for men and 4/4 for women, equaling 5/8 of all trips. This means that for any given trip to the bathroom where men and women use it with equal frequency, 62.5% of the time the seat will be used in a down position and 37.5% of the time the seat will be used in an up position.

Scenario #1: To make our math easy, lets say a household is one married couple. Each person uses the toilet 4 times per day, so 8 total uses. If the couple agrees to leave the seat as they found it, and the default position is down, then 5 of the trips (62.5%) will require no action, and 3 of the trips will require two movements each, a total of 6 individual up-or-down actions taken. So for 8 toilet trips, 6 actions were taken, all by the man. Under this scenario, it doesn't matter what order the people use the toilet in, as it has no bearing on how much effort is expended.

Scenario #2: Now it gets more complicated. Sticking with the single couple household, lets change the rules so that each person only flips the lid to his or her own requirements, and doesn't change it when he/she is done. 8 trips during the course of a day, alternating, means the seat is needed Down, Up, D, U, D, U, D, D. Assuming this pattern continues, the seat is down at the end of the day and therefore it's down at the beginning of the next day. Here the seat is moved 6 times per day, 3 for each person. This scenario results in more effort sharing between the two people than scenario #1, but it does not increase or decrease overall efficiency.

Scenario #2b: Unlike scenario #1, #2 will vary according to what order the people use the toilet. If the man uses it all four times, and then the woman uses her four turns afterward, the pattern changes to this: UUUDDDDD. This results in 2 actions, both by the man, resulting in an increase in efficiency. If the pattern is more randomized, say, DDUUDUDUDD, there are again 6 seat moves, 3 by each person.

Scenario #3: Family of 5; Mom and Dad, a son, two daughters. Policy is to leave the seat down when finished. If each person uses the toilet 4 times per day, that means the seat is needed up 30% and down 70%. This would be 12 seat moves per day, 6 per male, and none for the females. If policy changes to leaving the seat how you use it, then given a pseudo-random pattern of DDDUUDDUDDUDUDDDUDDD results in 10 or fewer seat moves per day, 5 for men, 5 for women. On a per-person basis, 

Scenario #4: Family of 5; Mom and Dad, two sons and a daughter. Policy is to leave the seat down when finished. If each person uses the toilet 4 times per day, that means the seat is needed up 45% and down 55%. This would be 18 seat moves per day, 6 per male, and none for the females. If policy changes to leaving the seat how you use it, then given a pseudo-random pattern of DUDUDUDDUUDUDDUDUDUD results in 16 seat moves per day, 9 for the men, and 6 for women. 

There are many more scenarios possible and lots of tweaking that could be done. What if men only go #2 20% of the time? What if women average 5 trips per day and men only 3? 

I think that what these scenarios show clearly is that a policy of leaving the seat down when finished has the potential to waste effort. Men can argue that total effort can be reduced if each person simply puts the seat up or down according to his/her own requirements and then leave it that way.

Actually, the most efficient system would be to have a rigid schedule for bathroom breaks; not only _when_ each person can go, but _what_ they can do during his or her time. :devil:


----------



## guiri (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## AMDphreak (Mar 29, 2011)

Yeah, why can't women just learn to check? They're unfairly de-optimizing our lives to optimize theirs.

I have no cats, no dogs in the house, no little brothers who drink out of the toilet, and I do keep the lid down because it doesn't bother me to aim through it. I do end up having to clean the stupid toilet, though, so I may override this habit intentionally now. Thanks CPF.

And women, you can easily check for the toilet seat by rubbing your leg hairs against the ceramic to check for exactly two pressure points. It's what every guy does (unless he looks at it instead). More precisely, if you slightly move the leg while in contact with the toilet, you'll feel a rough/sharp pressure point if there is a seat, and only cold hard ceramic if there isn't.

Here's to learning something that'll save your marriages, ladies.
Too bad there isn't a smiley with a toilet in it. Pooh.


----------



## guiri (Mar 29, 2011)

SheDevil said:


> If I visti a male friends house and the seat is up, I put it down and then return it to where it was. I have "hovered" over many nasty toliet seats in womens public bathrooms.



I was going to say that if I find it down in someone's house I'll put it back down but then, when I think of it, that's probably a lie. I TRY to leave stuff the way I find it, BUT, since I have never taken the toilet seat thing seriously and frankly, I do NOT understand what the big deal is, I probably do leave it up..just being honest here..


----------



## copperfox (Mar 30, 2011)

AMDphreak said:


> And women, you can easily check for the toilet seat by rubbing your leg hairs ...


 
LOL!


----------



## Illum (Mar 30, 2011)

An interesting observation I noticed is that more often than not the entire seat is not occupied but rather 4/5th of it towards the front, this applies for guys and gals. How I know? I lace toilet seats at friends houses [and my own] with bits of florscent powder on my way out and some time later come back to check with a UV light. This leads me towards the inclination to install a funnel system that is piped towards the back of the seat, unobstructing the sit-down occupant. 

The funnel will be attached with a water duct [surgical tubing oughta do fine] coming out of the cistern to hose the line when the toilet gets flushed. When needed, simply remove the funnel from its resting location, fit it over your greywater jettison nozzle, empty your internal resovoir, then put it back where you found it. flush the toilet and see the funnel clean itself with some of the water used to fill the toilet cistern. Simple, cheap, standalone, only mod needed is to cut a channel on the back of the seat. When the tubing is placed just above the waterline there will be no splashes and vitrually no sound. I don't have a wife, but those who do, do you think this will lead to an argument?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 30, 2011)

Illum said:


> ...How I know? I lace toilet seats at friends houses [and my own] with bits of florscent powder on my way out and some time later come back to check with a UV light.



That is beyond creepy.


----------



## guiri (Mar 30, 2011)

Nah, normal CPF behavior


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2011)

Yup. How often does one get to use a UV light? And if you use it once, inside a motel room; you're NEVER going to want to use it like that ever again.


----------



## tx101 (Apr 1, 2011)

Install one of these and the debate will finish








A squat toilet


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 1, 2011)

Is that real, or photoshopped? LOL


----------



## guiri (Apr 1, 2011)

That's real. Plenty of those in public bathrooms in europe. You have to admit, can't very well pee on the lid can you? 

..and you thought we were stupid in Europe


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 1, 2011)

Considering Europeans are supposed to be more sophisticated than we poor, brash, Americans; I was expecting something . . . more sophisticated. 

(LOL. All in good fun.)


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

What, like gold inlay? :nana:


----------



## Grytpype (Apr 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> Is that real, or photoshopped?


I was in Europe once and I saw plenty of that type of dumpster, but I can tell you one thing for sure: that one is not real. It's clean. They're NEVER clean like that. It's a fake.


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe it's in a tooter museum?


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

Grytpype said:


> I was in Europe once and I saw plenty of that type of dumpster, but I can tell you one thing for sure: that one is not real. It's clean. They're NEVER clean like that. It's a fake.



Oh, and when you say you WERE, was that spiritually or what? Where are you now? (Hint, UK) :devil:


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2011)

This is a rehash of a 2004 topic.

On a somewhat serious note, if such a thing is possible regarding a toilet, this bizarre thing is in our front bedroom that used to be the master bedroom when we bought the house. Every so often I turn it on to make sure there is still some water in the drain trap so you don't get odors from adjacent toilet. This thing has cold, porceline walls, no seat, no cover, and I couldn't imagine anyone ever using it, or what may waft up afterwards.

First time I used it, due to air in the pipes, I got completely hosed in the face, so I've been intimidated by it for the last 20 years. Obviously it is directed at the fairer sex, but a cold bowl is a cold bowl. I don't get it.


​

​.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2011)

guiri said:


> What, like gold inlay? :nana:


 
No. Like a seat-like attachment. Something that somewhat resembles a seat. That looks like something in an elderly or morbidly obese person's nightmare.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> This is a rehash of a 2004 topic.
> 
> On a somewhat serious note, if such a thing is possible regarding a toilet, this bizarre thing is in our front bedroom that used to be the master bedroom when we bought the house. Every so often I turn it on to make sure there is still some water in the drain trap so you don't get odors from adjacent toilet. This thing has cold, porceline walls, no seat, no cover, and I couldn't imagine anyone ever using it, or what may waft up afterwards.
> 
> First time I used it, due to air in the pipes, I got completely hosed in the face, so I've been intimidated by it for the last 20 years. Obviously it is directed at the fairer sex, but a cold bowl is a cold bowl. I don't get it.


 
I think I somewhat get it. At least I get the general concept.

Normally I don't link to Wikipedia. But will make an exception in this case.

LINK - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bidet


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

Lux, it's friggen bidet and made to wash you a$$ after you doo doo. Great stuff as it keeps your butt nice and clean. Most people here have never heard of one and thus, they are very expensive where whereas many homes in europe have this standard. I actually just put one in my bathroom and it's about time. I've gone too long without one. Mine's adjusted so it can't shoot me in the face and the water coming up is like sea foam, with lots of air. Matter of fact, something I wish I could get more power (insert gay joke here....)

Those who think this is stupid or something, let me tell you, there's no way your stink hole is as clean with just paper as it is with a bidet at the end of the whole thing.

My friends here laughed when they found out I was getting one and I'm thinking to myself, I'm the one with the clean a$$ and they're laughing at ME? What's wrong with this picture? In one word, ignorance.
(NO offense to anyone).

The cheapest one I found was $450 WITHOUT the faucets...


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> No. Like a seat-like attachment. Something that somewhat resembles a seat. That looks like something in an elderly or morbidly obese person's nightmare.



Again, a seat gets really disgusting really quick. This is hard to perform but more sanitary to your butt kinda, unlike you fall on yo a$$ in the thing of course 

Now, how sanitary it is to your shoe soles, I can't say


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2011)

guiri said:


> The cheapest one I found was $450 WITHOUT the faucets...


 
I just use a packet of Wet-Ones Travel wipes. 15 wipes in one packet *($1.00). *Kept by the toilet. It helps when you need to make sure everything back there is spotlessly clean. And you can flush them as well. Also quite a bit less ghey.


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

Less ghey? Like you still don't have two fingers up your tailpipe 

Long live the bidet


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2011)

I only have two things to say...well three things now that I think about it. 1) I'm not European-what seems normal to them is often bizarre to me 2) Again my point about the cold porceline & no seat on this, so if women like using these butt-hosers, why do they need a comfortable, warmer plastic toilet seat? 3) I can't argue with "Cleanliness is next to Godliness," (whatever the hell that means), but the idea of plopping onto the stone cold porceline--apparently facing the wall--trumps any possible nebulous sanitary benefit. I'd rather be down and dirty.


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

Lux, you DO realize this is just to wash your equipment AFTER you go potty, right?


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2011)

No, I really don't know much about it other than having been hosed in the face the first time, and it doesn't seem possible to keep from making a mess spraying God knows what all over the place, and the cold hard porceline venue, with what appears to be an inadequate clearance for "my landing equipment," makes this at best an anachronistic novelty item hearkening back to Puritanical days. I can slay the dirty sanchez bandit with the detachable hand held shower sprayer if that's your concern. Your idea conjures an even more obscure debacle following the launch of my soldiers on their clandestine underground tubular mission, then duck-waddling over to a washing station, screwing around with obtaining a perfect temp adjustment, praying that no other toilets or washing machines are about to be activated, and then hugging and sitting on an ice cold porceline throne for an aquatic romp is beyond what any sensible person would consider. I understand Europeans think this is normal. 'Nuff said.


----------



## guiri (Apr 2, 2011)

Time to toughen up Lux. How are yall gonna dominate the world with hand sanitizers on shopping carts, world´s softest pooper paper and being afraid of a little cold water. C´mon, russians and chinese don´t have that


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't see this as a macho issue, rather one of simple common sense. If I thought it was the least bit practical or worthwhile, I would have at least tried it once in the last 20 years. None of the numerous guests using that bedroom who have stayed overnight have found it interesting enough to even ask about it. No, it will remain as a testimonial to the apparently bizarre previous home owners. There are a few other equally odd and unused items they left behind.


.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> . . . 3) I can't argue with "Cleanliness is next to Godliness," (whatever the hell that means) . . .



If you want to be close to God. If you want to show others that you're a good, God-fearing, man; then you keep yourself clean by washing up often.


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> No, I really don't know much about it other than having been hosed in the face the first time, and it doesn't seem possible to keep from making a mess spraying God knows what all over the place, and the cold hard porceline venue, with what appears to be an inadequate clearance for "my landing equipment," makes this at best an anachronistic novelty item hearkening back to Puritanical days. I can slay the dirty sanchez bandit with the detachable hand held shower sprayer if that's your concern. Your idea conjures an even more obscure debacle following the launch of my soldiers on their clandestine underground tubular mission, then duck-waddling over to a washing station, screwing around with obtaining a perfect temp adjustment, praying that no other toilets or washing machines are about to be activated, and then hugging and sitting on an ice cold porceline throne for an aquatic romp is beyond what any sensible person would consider. I understand Europeans think this is normal. 'Nuff said.


 
:lolsign:

Some excellent points you raise there.


----------



## CLHC (Apr 2, 2011)

LavNav

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z5liTeY13hU


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 2, 2011)

That's useful for the normies. The rest of us just grab our favorite nightstand light with a really low Low-mode.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 3, 2011)

Monocrom said:


> If you want to be close to God. If you want to show others that you're a good, God-fearing, man; then you keep yourself clean by washing up often.


 
LOL! Well I don't fear God. I love Him/Her as He/She loves me.


----------



## guiri (Apr 3, 2011)

LuxLuthor said:


> There are a few other equally odd and unused items they left behind.



Like that dungeon with all the chains? :naughty:


----------



## PBCH (Apr 3, 2011)

What a great thread to make my first post! 
My girlfriend terrorizes me with the exact same thing. Its such a relief to find that im not alone!!
Hi everyone!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 3, 2011)

guiri said:


> Like that dungeon with all the chains? :naughty:


 
I thought that was a normal thing that always comes with basements.


----------



## guiri (Apr 4, 2011)

You see? In europe we got butt washers and here in the US you've got dungeons


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 4, 2011)

guiri said:


> You see? In europe we got butt washers and here in the US you've got dungeons


 
Naw, we have game-rooms. 

It's the Europeans living over here who convert them into . . . something else.


----------



## guiri (Apr 4, 2011)

That's what we do


----------

